# Habistat heat light stopping on



## bardy1967 (Jul 10, 2014)

As the title says the heat light on the thermostat is staying on all the time, even when the viv gets up to temp, and even goes above it. I did a drill test and when i turned the dial to turn the temp down the drill did not slow down, any help please or has my thermostat had it? Thanks


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have another thermostat you could test it with? or know anyone else with one?!


----------



## bardy1967 (Jul 10, 2014)

sorry to sound abit thick here yes i have another thermostat what should i do?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not plug the bulb into that new stat, stick the sensor underneath, then wait to see if the temperature is reached and if it does reach the temp, does the stat's light turn off.


----------



## bardy1967 (Jul 10, 2014)

Nope the heat light is just stopping on, no matter if the temp is reached or if the dial is turned right down to zero, and normally if i turn the dial down to zero the heat light goes off, but its not any more.


----------

